# The 15th Crusade!!!



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

k: 1st things first no godmodding

on the ancient planet of xorgoth, ancient powers stirred, an artifact. the activation set off a chain reaction. necrons awoke, bringing eldar. chaos came, bringing down a platoon of the emporers finest, about 40 kaskrins a sniper squad, and inquisitoriel grey knights. orks, ever vigilant, noticed a huge battle brewinng and had to start a waaaaagh good and prop'a.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

Edited out, nothing to see here!


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

ok, im now infact a Wraithguard. Ithriguel Armtegrun, weapon is a lithe power sword.


----------



## Initiate (Mar 25, 2007)

Name: Timothy "Tuff" Grange
Appearance: Short, stocky, buzzcut, scar running from the corner of his eye to just below his bottom lip.
Equipment: Carapace Armour, plasma pistol, Power sword
Rank: Kasrkin Sergeant
Background: Timothy Grange joined the Cadian Regiments after his homeworld was razed by the Black Legion, swearing an oath to avenge all the people who died there. He was soon recognized by his peers and superiors as one of extraordinary talent and skill. He was sent to special academies after three years of service, quickly rising among the standings at the academy. His leadership skills were undiminished and he became a sergeant after a decade of servitude with the Kasrkins. He earned his nickname "Tuff" early in his career because of his amazing constitution. He had suggested a retreat during a battle against overwhelming numbers of traitors and heretics to Comissar Yule, a man of high standing, who promptly shot him in the back. When he staggered back to his feet and repeated what he had said, the Commisar didn't attempt to execute him again, instead putting in his word to send Timothy somewhere his skills could be put to better use but still refusing to give up against the much better-supplied traitor guardsmen.


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

name- timothy "oldbolt" 
rank- veteran sniper 
weapons- long range boltrifle, powerfist, and laspistol
story-tim fought on ultramar on the UDF his entire regiment was slaughterd by hordes of tyranids, until only him and his spotter were left,he singlehandedly lit the fule tanks of over 20 chimeras, killing all the tyranids with his last bolt.


----------



## Da Red Paintjob Grot (May 6, 2008)

wow. nice cha khorne.


----------



## LJT_123 (Dec 26, 2007)

Name: Warboss Gorgrim
Appearance: Big , green(red) and dead killy
Equipment: uge choppa, twin linked shoota, bosspole, lots of squigs and eavy armour
Rank: Warboss
speciality:squigs
Background: Gorgrim was born on a chaos infested planet in the pit of some crater, due to the harsh conditions and strange unholy magics on the planet Gorgrim grew abnormally fast. After years of searching the wastelands, Gorgrim and his boys found a Chaos Space Marine stronghold underground( by one of his gretchin mukking about on unstable soil) he stormed the stronghold with 200 squigs pouring from every hole, crevice and vent. The blood off every marine was permanetly stained onto his and his boyz skin due to some unkown chaos magics, and thats where he got the title Gorgrimand da red slayaz.


----------



## Kronus (Mar 1, 2008)

Name: Yarecan Ethaeli
Appearance: See Below










Wargear: Warp Jump Generator, Powerblades, Duel Death Spinners
Rank: Warpspider Exarch
Background: To Come


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

Name: Canser the Vile
Appearance: Rotting all over the place, with the usual death guard power armour. (and dont forget the rotting smell :biggrin: )
Equipment: Demonic scythe, Chaos Bolter, lots of fly-swarms and Power Armour
Rank: Commander
speciality:Close Combat
Background: soon to come

OOC: ill be out for 2 or 3 days, so I hope the RP can start after that  and if somebody has a prob with the name (looks to much like cancer) pls tell me and ill think of a better one for you


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

OOC: ill be out for 2 or 3 days said:


> itll start on saturday kk


----------



## ZsoSahaal (Feb 28, 2008)

Name: Horatio Ravagius
Appearance: Light blue MKIV power armor, decorated with chaos sigils. Helmet has twisting horns coming out of the sides.
Equipment: Bolt Pistol, Power Sword, Power Armour
Rank: Warp Hydras Master
Background: Horatio was formerly the 5th company captain of the Hydras Space Marine chapter. He became corrupted by chaos, and led the 5th, 6th, and 7th companies against their brothers. Although they were ultimately defeated, the surviving traitors hijacked the Battle Barge _Divine Retribution_, now the _Warp Gazer_, and escaped from their loyalist brothers.


----------



## luthorharkon (Nov 2, 2007)

Name: Lefftenunt Skull Nutz
Appearance: A very large and very battered ork with pale scarred skin and huge tusks. For some reason he also has a peg leg and is always seen wearing a looted officers hat.
Equipment: Choppa, Powah Klaw, Shoota (built into his peg leg), bosspole, lots of worn pieces of guard armour and numerous stikk bomz.
Rank: Warboss
Background: After losing his leg to an Imperial Commissar (and subsequently smashing the horrified humans brains out with the very same leg!) Skull Nutz has developed a dislike towards the Imperial guard and goes to every length to find and kill as many as he can. Nutz also has an uncanny abiltity to survive the most devastating injuries, the leg being only one. He's also been shot in the head (twice), blown up by a grenade, stabbed in the back, been in the middle of a mortar blast and even fell out of his own deff kopta. Some say this is due to an extremely localized paradox in the warp, causing him to have extreme luck when faced with life threatening situations but down right bad luck in every-day operations. Since then he has developped an intense fear of heights and has almost completley lost his hearing.

LH


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

whoever wants to start, go ahead
:victory:


----------



## solitaire (Mar 24, 2008)

*Name:* Laethur
*Rank:* Farseer
*Equipment:* Singing Spear, Rune Armour, Ghost helm, Fortune, Doom, Guide, Spirit Stones
*Appearance:* Tall and slim, his robes/armour are a mix of light and dark blues, his Ghost Helm has two large holes in it so his eyes are easily visible, he is blind with empty holes where his eyes used to be!
*Background:* It was during his first day as a fully equipped Farseer when a Perils of the Warp attack had both his eyes ripped out of there sockets! He did not falter though and used his psychic talents to feel what was around him and to win the battle. Since then he has practised his ability of sensing what is around him constantly and made sure that there are holes in his Ghost Helm so people could see his disfigurement.


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

So what's the background of this roleplay? I want to work out why my character would be there.

*Name:* Hybrid 'Devourer'
*Appearance:* While partially human there are a lot of recognisable genestealer features. For example his skin has a strong bluish tinge, and he has inhuman eyes that repel looking at his face, and may cause you to miss the fangs sticking out of his mouth. His hair is black, but fails to completely hide the lump of carapace on his head. Most noticeable is the extra pair of arms, near identical to 'stealer arms tipped with viscous claws. His battered and scratched Imperial equipment shows that it was taken from it's old owners by the claw and teeth marks.
*Equipment/biomorphs:* Pair of rendering claws, lasgun, flak armour, claws on human hands, sharp teeth, long gene-inserting tongue, disturbing stare
*Rank:* Genestealer-human hybrid
*Background:* A several generation down the line hybrid the 'Devourer' is fanatically devoted to his cult. With the tyranid forces going to his home world stopped by Imperial defence elsewhere the cult leaders felt something was wrong, and has send out the most loyal warriors out to war in order to find out what had happened. 'Devourer' was one of them, so named for his desire to feast on his foes even in the middle of battle. So far they have looted equipment from some guard they slaughtered, but will that be enough for the coming battle...


----------



## bloodthrister (Mar 29, 2008)

khorneflake said:


> whoever wants to start, go ahead
> :victory:


shouldn't you start off the RP ? :\


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

here da teams
orks-lj23 and lukathorn
Eldar-da red paintjob grot and lord kronus and solitare
impeium-me and initiate
chaos-zso sahaal and bloodthirster
tyranids-thomas2
necrons-me


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

on the world of xorgoth, veteran sniper timothy "oldbolt" could almost smell the tension. he and his new friend, Timothy "Tuff" Grange's squad were looking for the genestealer cult while everyone else was fortifying the city, he saw movement, and unslung his rifle...


----------



## thomas2 (Nov 4, 2007)

(OOC Shouldn't you make a new thread for the actual roleplay? In case you do I'm not going to put up my first roleplaying post up yet, but either way is there any way my character could get into an alliance with anyone? I feel all alone )


----------



## khorneflake (Jul 11, 2008)

well, you are a tyranid cult. maybe chaos? alright, you can ask about a team
the actual roleplay is going to be"the 15th crusade RP"


----------

